# caller volume



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

Just how loud should your caller be? I hunt in farmland that is pretty much 1 mile blocks of land. Is there a point that a coyote would be alarmed by too loud of a call?


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes when your right on top of them, I always start out low and work up to what I think is the range for the area I'm in.

Which can be pretty loud for my open spaces here, your area it may only be a couple of clicks higher, same with a mouth call, soft then louder as the time goes by.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

GritGuy said:


> Yes when your right on top of them, I always start out low and work up to what I think is the range for the area I'm in.
> 
> Which can be pretty loud for my open spaces here, your area it may only be a couple of clicks higher, same with a mouth call, soft then louder as the time goes by.


X2 on GritGuy's tactics there. CritterGitter with you being in the midwest and having more woods and thicker cover nearby with short shots, it's ALWAYS better to start your calling on a low volume. If you start out just hammering on a call you'll startle the animal more than you will wet his appetite.

If you have a hard time getting a good sound out of the call by blowing softer, use your hands to help muffle the sound, or take your stocking cap or another rag of sorts to hold over the end to make it more subtle.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Agreed, better to spend more time at a stand and work your volume up to reach more distant coyotes. Coyotes are very smart and are used to their surroundings. A loud call from very close range will usually blow your chances.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What they said.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

If I can hear it, so can the coyote. I don't always start at a low volume, thats a matter of where I am or what I figure my distressed critter sound should be like. I like to change it up and a big part of that is volume. I get bored easily, if I went out and called the same way every hunt, and had coyotes come each time, pretty quick it just wouldn't be much fun. I like the challenge that you can find in tricking these crafty critters. If I am made the fool, then coyote won that game. I like the idea of doing something different on a call, blowing a different style, or a different presentation. When it works, and works well, its a lesson learned and something that I can fall back on time and again. Limitation is the death of adventure.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I start it Full volume


----------

